# Paddy Tom the Dartford dealer!!!



## katedring (11 February 2008)

I know this is a well talked about subject however i have had real horse problems i bought i horse bout 6 months ago from a privat owner the tb mare was bought realy underweight (hat rack) and i brought her up to condition however i had to sell her on as she was something that wasnt sutible and she used to back up and rear, she now i happy live out broodmare. i week ago i bought a horse of this dealer, he lovly stamped holstiener gelding great temprement novice ride except he bucks me off, have been told i can exchange this horse for anther but dont know what to do and whether to stick with it. help and information on this dealer please!!!.


----------



## mandycrosby77 (11 February 2008)

i guess you have had his back and teeth checked,tack ??


----------



## Seahorse (11 February 2008)

I bought a horse from him and I thought I was getting a real bargain, a 6 yr old bay TB gelding for £600!! He even passed a vetting. He was a little underweight but that was all. Until I tried to get on him.....I rode him once for 10 mins then the next day it took me 1 hr to get my foot in the stirrup. He bronced me off and broke my elbow.
I could have taken him back and got another horse, but I seriously couldn't have taken him back there and left him there. Also he had ringworm which caused me so much hassle at my yard and I couldn't risk getting another one from there and that having ringworm too.

Looking back I think he probably had Kissing Spines as he did exactly what my friends horse does and he has KS.

I took him to the sales in the end and he was bought by another dealer


----------



## lastchancer (11 February 2008)

That was kind of you


----------



## josie_s (11 February 2008)

Thats a bit harsh, unless you know all the facts of course?


----------



## lastchancer (11 February 2008)

Yes it was harsh and I don't know the facts, so point taken. It does seem a bit hypocritical though to moan and groan about dealers and then admit to having taken a horse to a sale to be purchased by a dealer, or a genuine buyer who then gets hurt or even the meat man?


----------



## Hayleycob (12 February 2008)

I like the "novice ride except he bucks me off" bit !!!!!!!!!!!!!
Tough choice, you either swap him and hope you get something better but it sounds a bit of a gamble, or find out why he does this and hope you can get it sorted/work through it.


----------



## RobinHood (12 February 2008)

If you buy from dartford tom then you have a better chance of getting a decent horse if you go for something unbroken. The reson for this is that every horse is there for a reason, and with the older horses it's likely to be because they have a problem either medical or behavioural. If you think about it why i a nice stamped holstiener somewhere like that? Out of all the horses I've bought from him the just backed coloured cob and the unbroken haflinger have been by far the best. Personally I would take the horse back and exchange him for a different one.


----------



## Vicki1986 (12 February 2008)

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/england/kent/7239909.stm


----------



## lastresort (12 February 2008)

Ok I bought my mare from him 3 years ago, I went with a friend who bought one and I ended up buying her. She is a branded Hannovarian and is fab&gt; She is sweet. She now does BSJA and is doing her first BE eventing this year&gt; I had her vetted i as such when I got her home&gt; She had recently been weaned and was 10 years old not 6 which didnt really bother me too much. She had to have alot of dental work and be fed up a bit but she is wonderful. I watched her ridden by the girl there and she moved straight and quite nicely.
My friend however wasnt so lucky&gt; She returned hers after 6 months and he still swapped it. She didnt want to sell her horse as didnt think it was fair as she had problems but came away with another who she was happy with. 

So its really pot luck. I have to admit I did only buy her as a happy hack but she is obviously capable of far more. i wouldnt go back to him now and really didnt go to buy a horse for myself just did! I can see why people are tempted as the picture shows some nice ones and there was some there that were nice. I found him a decent bloke as dealers go.
Anyway thats my story , Not sure how to advise Id take it back if you cant resolve its issues.

She is the mare in my sig picture jumping the PN cake at Firle BE


----------



## vanessahook (12 February 2008)

I used to actually have my horse on his yard and to say there were a few problems is putting it mildly, but i guess everyone has different experiences of people!!!


----------



## Seahorse (12 February 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
That was kind of you 

[/ QUOTE ]

TBH I don't care, I had a baby and a very angry husband, an arm in plaster that I still can't straighten out properly and a 2yr old Axel that was living out in the winter because the other horse was in his stable. 
I advertised him privately for a while but who wants a horse you can't mount?
Everyone at my yard fell out with me because all their horses caught ringworm off of him. He wasn't my favourite horse in the world at the time 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 oh yeah and he kicked me for no apparent reason.


----------



## Seahorse (12 February 2008)

[ QUOTE ]





 Thats a bit harsh, unless you know all the facts of course?  
	
	
		
		
	


	





[/ QUOTE ]

Thank you


----------



## Tinypony (12 February 2008)

I thought that there were two main reasons why people brought from this man.  The first being it is a place to go for a cheap horse, the second is that he has this unconditional and unlimited return and exchange policy.  So if the horse isn't safe, send it back.


----------



## squirtlysmum (12 February 2008)

Well I think the finding of Guilty at court and a £16000 fine for selling shite horses says it all really, the man does not deserve to trade and should not be in business, DO NOT TOUCH WITH VERY LARGE BARGEPOLE!!!!!!!


----------



## katedring (12 February 2008)

thanks for all the help im gna see how it goes with him as he is lovely and maybe with time and reschooling he could become a really good horse , i am always one for a risk any is half the fun in owning a horse lol :S xxxxx


----------



## Smash (12 February 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
 So if the horse isn't safe, send it back. 

[/ QUOTE ]

And exchange it for another lunatic.
Marvellous.


----------



## Daisychain (12 February 2008)

The horse i bought of him, a few years ago to sell on was fabulous, and £900, intro events, hacks perfect couldnt ask for better. but i do realize he has some dodgy ones! Made really good money on him.


----------



## Smash (12 February 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
The horse i bought of him, a few years ago to sell on was fabulous, and £900, intro events, hacks perfect couldnt ask for better. but i do realize he has some dodgy ones! Made really good money on him. 

[/ QUOTE ]

Would you buy another horse from him?


----------



## Daisychain (12 February 2008)

Yes i would, aslong as i could see it ridden, or an unbroken one.


----------



## Tinypony (12 February 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
 So if the horse isn't safe, send it back. 


And exchange it for another lunatic.
Marvellous. 


[/ QUOTE ] 
What else is she to do?  He doesn't ever give refunds, he makes that quite clear.  But he will exchange again and again until you are happy (or just give up I guess).  Have you been there?  When you go it's obvious that the horses are a very mixed bag to say the least.  You can't try them out properly and he may have had the horse for only a few days or even hours, so the whole thing is a gamble.  But if you're OK with that then you have the security of his "guarantee".  I'm not saying that is what I'd do, I wouldn't buy from there in the first place.  
To be really hard-faced about it, a dangerous horse that goes back to him might well not be sold on again, as the leftovers go for meat.  So don't assume that the horse going back would go to some other hapless buyer.  
Tough old call isn't it?  But one that a buyer needs to be prepared for if they purchase horses at establishments like this.  The buyers have no excuse to say that they didn't know what sort of dealer he is, it's not your normal looking yard.


----------



## Smash (13 February 2008)

It wasn't a moan at you, just that you mentioned many people go there because of the exchange policy...and what a marvelllous choice he appears to have if others' experiences are anything to go by.

I take that some people have had bargains from him, but it's a hell of a risk.


----------



## Tinypony (13 February 2008)

I'm not sure I'd describe it as a marvellous choice.   
	
	
		
		
	


	




As I said, I wouldn't go there.  I think most people get attracted by the thought that they will get a bargain.  At the end of the day I suppose you pay your money and take your choice.


----------

